# Unable to connect to internet after virus removal



## NCSpar10 (Nov 12, 2008)

So recently our laptop got this virus off Facebook that is apparently making it's rounds. I did a virus scan with Symantec. Then did scans with Ad-aware and Malwarebytes' anti-malware. Each scan found something to be removed. Now I am unable to connect to the internet- the wireless icon says I am connected, but when I open IE it says: "Internet Explorer cannot display the page". Could I have deleted a file necessary to run IE? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

Hey perhaps you should try using another browser called firefox. if it works, it's your IE. if it doesn't it's something to do with your internet connection. just download it from another computer, install it and see if you can get online.

give me the updates here.


----------



## NCSpar10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Creepy avatar, remaja.

That seemed to work. 

So if I were to remove IE and reinstall, I should be back to normal? 

I will play with Firefox, I've never had any exposure with it so I may like it better. My concern is this laptop is owned by the school system (my wife's a teacher), and their IT guy is real uptight about us putting personal files and software on it. So when we return it to the school, I need to have IE back on it. 

What do you think?


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

you can remove IE.and reinstall it but I forgotten if that's even possible. as far as I know IE comes with windows Updates. 

here's what you can try out first. my apologies as I'm referring to IE7 if you are using IE you'll have a little hard time to follow along. I don't remember much about IE6.

go to tools internet options, go to the advance tab and restore it to the defaults.
in the security tab. the default and the supposed settings is medium high or medium. 

there should be a connection tab which you might want to check out and see if everything is how it should be.

perhaps it's trying to connect to a dial up or VPN connection that's not there, 
or
perhaps it's set to dial somewhere else. As for mine personally I don't have any connection listed in there. I don't have dial up or VPN.

you might see something like LAN settings. there should be no Proxy, and automatic configuration is disables or unchecked. 

and Oh. your current homepage might have been wrong too. just click on use Default or type your URL there. 

let's hope it works. you can uninstall Firefox if you like. we were just troubleshooting. the hard way I would say.

Firefox is indeed far superior than IE in my Opinion.it's worth a change.


----------



## jb53 (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a similar problem. Got a trojan & malware from somewhere - very possibly Facebook - which revealed themselves as soon as we booted up the computer yesterday. After working on it yesterday & seemingly getting rid of the software, the internet seemed to be fine. Today, however, it was a different story. Once again, when we booted up the computer, there was some kind of malware on it which McAfee said it had removed. However, after rebooting again, the computer could not connect to the internet. The computer showed it was on our wireless network, but couldn't open any web page. So I tried resetting the defaults in IE 7 with no improvement. I then found the advice here & so checked the connection tab. Everything there looked good until I clicked on LAN & saw that proxy was checked. After deselecting proxy, I retried getting on the internet - & had absolutely no problem. I really think it was the last thing I did (though perhaps it was the combination of things), so I'd suggest going there first to check that out. Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

yea. proxy being checked happened to me too. it's easy to overlook


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

You can also run a program like Winsock Fix to rebuild your IP stack. You alos may want to trying ComboFix to be sure the malware is gone.


----------



## NCSpar10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Where can I find these two programs? Are they self explanatory? So far, so good with Firefox, I have no problems except for my piece of garbage Linksys wireless router. I would like to be able restore IE to the laptop for when it needs to be turned back in.


----------



## wwjjp00 (Dec 5, 2008)

We have a desktop plugged via ethernet to a home hub which will not connect to the web. My laptop (from which I'm typing) is connected via wireless from the same home hub. The diagnosis program says check the firewall settings HTTP port (80), HTTPS port (443) and FTP port (21). We've removed the AVAST AV but this hasn't worked. HELP!!
Jim.


----------

